# Mia...



## kimbaby (Mar 2, 2006)

I decided I wont be around for a while,I really love it here and have met some very nice people,but I feel as though I have ruffled some feathers on the other hand, and NOT directly but indirectly I have annoyed alot of people. So with that I am gonna sign off now... everyone is really nice and wonderful cooks so it seems,but I apparently don't fit in...  
thanks for making me feel so welcomed, your friend,Kim


----------



## buckytom (Mar 2, 2006)

oh, gimme a break kim. get the f**k back in here and sit your butt down. you fit in as well as anyone else, ruffled feathers or not.
we are a passionate group of people by nature, our love for food only being one of them.
sometimes we get a little contentious, but time heals all wounds. stick in here, and you'll see. 
if it would make you feel better to try to conform (which is something deeply against my nature, but i've learned), before you post a new thread, just do a search and add your input to the old thread, thus dredging up old info which is always interesting, and adding your piece, making the whole better.


----------



## middie (Mar 2, 2006)

kim everyone fits in here. please don't leave


----------



## pdswife (Mar 2, 2006)

Well said Bucky!

Kim, don't you dare leave us!


----------



## The Z (Mar 2, 2006)

I have never had the slightest issue with you or anyone else here.  Please don't leave.

Differences make our culture (and this forum) richer.  Ruffle feathers if you want.  Your opinion is valued.

.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 2, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> oh, gimme a break kim. get the f**k back in here and sit your butt down. you fit in as well as anyone else, ruffled feathers or not.
> we are a passionate group of people by nature, our love for food only being one of them.
> sometimes we get a little contentious, but time heals all wounds. stick in here, and you'll see.
> if it would make you feel better to try to conform (which is something deeply against my nature, but i've learned), before you post a new thread, just do a search and add your input to the old thread, thus dredging up old info which is always interesting, and adding your piece, making the whole better.


 
I love it here and trust me I don't want to leave... but I am confused, first I get the green light to post as I have been then it seems I am nit picked to death over stuff I do post about... any ways I just want to have a good time.
not cause conflict or be the reason for conflict,kwim... I guess I just got my feelings hurt time to be a BIG GIRL i guess... ok drama over...


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Kim, c'mon, noone means to hurt you. Honest. Get back and lets all keep DC up and going. I enjoy your threads like I am sure a lot of us in DC do. If you need time out that's fine, but we will miss you.


----------



## wasabi (Mar 2, 2006)

*Kim, if I got a dime for everytime I ruffled someone's feathers here or vise versa........I'd be in Vegas today. I have learned to take everything with a grain of salt because the bottom line is this is a great place to belong to and the people here are bar none, the best . Stay awhile, give us chance...........Linda*


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2006)

I have had my share and given also.
Just think, if we all worked together, you wouldn't be able to avoid the person that has hurt you. Here, you can!! 
We're all basically nice and easy going people that love to joke around. Sometimes, we have bad days in real life and it reflects here and don't realize it. Hope you don't leave, we're to fun to play with, for you to leave and you know it!!!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 2, 2006)

okay... through with temper tatrum, I have been given some good advice,sorry for being a whinney... sorry for acting 2...


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 2, 2006)

This is a message board. It's supposed to be for getting new ideas, having fun, good conversation and to 
"meet" new people. You don't need anyones permission or approval to post. You have every right to post just as others do as well. 

It is up to you whether or not you want to leave, but personally, I think you should take any negativity that you experience on the internet with a grain on salt and focus on the positive. There are loads of great people at this website that like all the different personalities here - if everyone was the same it would be boring!


----------



## wasabi (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy to hear you are staying.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 2, 2006)

ya see, you got passionate about something, got upset, got support from the members, and now you're back. you fit right in. 

many of us have been through that, myself included. except there was much more crying and whimpering. but then mj stopped, and i came back. (j/k mj, please don't ban me...  )


----------



## licia (Mar 2, 2006)

If we all agreed all the time, there would be no need to "discuss cooking", would there? We'd all let BT do our thinking.  I'm glad we have so many different ideas, even if I don't use them all.  I'm at a point where I try more simple things than time consuming ones, but it is nice to see what some of the more erudite in cuisine do with their time and food baskets.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ya see, you got passionate about something, got upset, got support from the members, and now you're back. you fit right in.
> 
> many of us have been through that, myself included. except there was much more crying and whimpering. but then mj stopped, and i came back. (j/k mj, please don't ban me...  )


 
Must spread more reputation before giving to bucktom again!!

Your one of the ones that makes this place so fun!! Don't ever leave, bucky!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 2, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> We'd all let BT do our thinking.


 
ahhh, finally, a voice of reason. 

licia, the cash is in the mail...


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2006)

I am glad to see everyone offering advice and support. Thanks you all for being such a good bunch. This is a wonderful place and we all need to be aware of the feelings around us to keep it that way. Good for you kimbaby that you realized that someone was upset and then you did something about it.

Can I suggest to all of you that if you notice you may have upset/irritated/annoyed someone that you send them a PM requesting clarification, and then be open to the reply you get? And those replying to said PM, please remember your manners and explain without rudeness why you were upset. If the PM thing isn't working please come to an Admin, we would be more than happy to help mediate a dispute of any type.  

I love to see our members supporting one another, but it only takes one comment for a thread to go downhill rapidly. If we can keep personal matters in the PMs it would keep the boards free of that sort of issue.


----------



## The Z (Mar 2, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> okay... through with temper tatrum, I have been given some good advice,sorry for being a whinney... sorry for acting 2...


 
All I know is that my_ feathers_ just get so _ruffled_ when people do this.... Now get a grip and take your meds and get back into the fight.

(heh heh)


----------



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2006)

Kim,
don't even think about it   You've been fun and your posts got me thinking and remembering things about foods I love or hate...It's nice not to have to wrack my poor tired brain, with you giving me a nudge here and there things are fun As the rest have said, you not only fit, you are now family, and we don't let family go away..So prepare to post girl All kidding aside, it would make many of us very sad to not see your smiling face.

kadesma


----------



## licia (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey, I would be so saddddddddddddd losing a Floridian - there aren't many of us here.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 2, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> We'd all let BT do our thinking.


 
YIKES!!! That's it, I'm outta here!!!   

John


----------



## buckytom (Mar 2, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Must spread more reputation before giving to bucktom again!!
> 
> Your one of the ones that makes this place so fun!! Don't ever leave, bucky!!


 
i'd just noticed this.
i'm not going anywhere tg, thanks tho. you're very sweet to say that.
i've been offered to be an admin/helper on some other sites, both foodie and other, from my exposure here.
but that would mean i would have to behave, and then i'd have no time to torture you guys with bad jokes any overbearing attitudes. 2 things i am not about to give up. we are family, and that's that.

i will just have to do the thinking for some of the real men/beer drinkers around here...


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey, Kim if you really bothered somebody here, bebelieve me,if people did not want you here, they'd not let you post here. I know, been there. So don't worry about and keep posting, at least untill you can't post anymore (hope it's not going to get there)


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad you are staying kimbaby!  Don't worry -be happy!  You have never ruffled my feathers !  I would miss hearing (err, seeing) your voice everyday!  We all have a little drama in us - don't sweat eat.  Sounds like you need a piece of chocolate (better yet, add a glass of wine to that!)  Anyways, I'm glad I have met you!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 2, 2006)

Kimbaby!
Dont quit !Ive felt that way also before because maybe I didn't get any responses on some of my posts.It's kinda like no one is paying attention to ME especially last year I made a post about Spam and compared it something akin to dog food.Ya,Man I certainly ruffled some feathers that time I got a bit of heat over it but I got over and then posted vienna sausages were about the same. 
WELL!l Im still here 
Haven't been kicked out yet.So you see we have our moments.
Thats what makes it more interesting.
Hey all you former Food Tv people remember when Tuboe left? Ido!
That was so sad!I wonder if he's here under a new name.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 2, 2006)

See Kim.. I was right.  Everyone wants you here!!!


----------



## Dove (Mar 2, 2006)

Kim...
I don't have any feathers...Don't worry about the small things in life. We are all family here and the best of friends too.
Marge



Hey jpmcgrew !! My Mom and Dad eloped to Raton N,M, on Feb. 26, 1927 !! They lived in Trinidad Co. at the time. I was born there in 1933...have you ever been there??
Marge~Dove


----------



## corazon (Mar 2, 2006)

If you consider how many of us there are here at dc, ruffling the feathers of one person isn't a reason to leave us all sad.  We enjoy your company and I enjoy your many threads & posts.  That gives me something to reply to.  Not only that, but notice how popular some of your threads are!


----------



## jkath (Mar 2, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i will just have to do the thinking for some of the real men/beer drinkers around here...


 
well, at least I'm one of the above 


And, Alix, very well said. I tried to karmatize you, but I've sung your praises too recently.


----------



## Alix (Mar 3, 2006)

DANG! I need all the karma I can get, Ken keeps posting funny stuff that gets him lots and he is creeping up on me! 

One more plea...people, please do NOT karma Ken! I know he is funny but I swear he will be unbearable if he ever gets past me in the karma numbers.


----------



## jkath (Mar 3, 2006)

you know, that's like telling a little kid not to eat the candy on the table.....


----------



## Ken (Mar 3, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> DANG! I need all the karma I can get, Ken keeps posting funny stuff that gets him lots and he is creeping up on me!
> 
> One more plea...people, please do NOT karma Ken! I know he is funny but I swear he will be unbearable if he ever gets past me in the karma numbers.


 
This is what it's come down to?   A desperate woman telling you what not to do? Are you going to stand for that people? 
Are you going to let her bully you?   
Vote now and vote often with your Karma button!   
Citizens for all that is noble and right....unite!
And for the dyslexics, untie!!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 3, 2006)

c'mon, let's do the karma conga for ken!!!

karma karma karrrrrma! boom.

karma karma karrrrrrma! boom.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 3, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> And for the dyslexics, untie!!!


 
   Alix, how do you stand it??


----------



## jkath (Mar 3, 2006)

.......do we really know that was ALIX posting and not KEN using her namesake......


----------



## Alix (Mar 3, 2006)

People people people....lets just remember who has their finger over the BAN button!  Ken...You are getting perilously close you brat!


----------



## Ken (Mar 3, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> c'mon, let's do the karma conga for ken!!!
> 
> karma karma karrrrrma! boom.
> 
> karma karma karrrrrrma! boom.


 
You've just been appointed chair of the "Committee to Karmatize Ken".
Congratulations!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 3, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> People people people....lets just remember who has their finger over the BAN button!


 
Alix, if you think that you can get me to do what you want by threatening me, well.. that's where you're right!  

John


----------



## Ken (Mar 3, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> People people people....lets just remember who has their finger over the BAN button!  Ken...You are getting perilously close you brat!


 
Close to passing you?   I KNOW!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 3, 2006)

Alix, I got your back, babe.  No way will I let Ken pass you.

.............unless he's really funny


----------



## Corinne (Mar 3, 2006)

Kim - I've replied to more of your threads than anyone elses - because they interest me. If you didn't post, I wouldn't have a whole lot to say!


----------

